# SINP questions



## Sean-off-roader (Sep 11, 2015)

First things first, I need to find out if you have to work under the same CIC work permit visa for 6 months prior to applying for SINP Saskatchewan nomination? 
I've been working for an employer on a low skilled work permit for 2.5 years. Now I'm on a high skilled work permit for the same employer. I would like to apply for permanent residency right away, but the job title and work permit are different.
Do I have to wait 6 months in this high skilled job before I apply?
I am trying to do this all myself instead of paying a company $5,000 to do it for me. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## ashishapar007 (Sep 14, 2015)

*SINP Query*

Hello, 

I have a question regarding SINP if anyone can help me out.
I have completed my masters and working now in related field with a one year term position. Would I be eligible to apply for SINP. I read there need to be a permanent position, but not sure about that since some people says its not a very fixed requirement. My job clears the wage requirement and all. Thanks.


----------

